
Profiling Internet Users in Africa: Insights from the Google Play Store - prance
http://afridigest.com/profiling-internet-users-africa-insights-google-play-store/
======
prance
Incidentally, I also installed Opera Mini on my iPhone, living in Nairobi.
However not because of data concerns, but because it allows me to access
Facebook private messages without having to install any of the Facebook apps.

------
henrygrew
Opera mini is very much dominant in kenya, most devices coming pre installed
with the browser.

